
Court Rules That Politicians Blocking Followers Violates Free Speech - SwellJoe
http://nymag.com/selectall/2017/07/judge-politicians-blocking-followers-violates-free-speech.html
======
warrenm
This is irrational.

Not that I expect the courts to be rational anymore.

Anyone should be able to block (and unblock) anyone they like on social media.

------
DrScump
Next: A voter's failure to open franked mailers violates the Congressmember's
free speech.

